
Cellebrite Claims It Can Unlock iOS 12 - Operyl
https://www.wired.com/story/cellebrite-ufed-ios-12-iphone-hack-android/
======
Operyl
Some other links:

Their "product features" page: [https://www.cellebrite.com/en/ufed-
premium/](https://www.cellebrite.com/en/ufed-premium/)

Their twitter announcement:
[https://twitter.com/Cellebrite_UFED/status/11395694992066437...](https://twitter.com/Cellebrite_UFED/status/1139569499206643715)

